#ubuntu-ec2 2010-05-10
<smoser> erichammond, ping
<smoser> well, for anyone here, I'm begging for participation
<smoser> http://ubuntu-smoser.blogspot.com/
<smoser> please take a read, and attend sessions you find interesting.
<erichammond> smoser: 'lo
